# controller 96V 600A



## tossa (Jun 6, 2013)

buy controller 96V 600A or more volts and amps.. [email protected] I'm from croatie and being the first in my town with EV car split 200,000 inhabitants-croatia. Looking for a cheap used controller please help ..


----------

